# Our last trial had a photographer... (Kylie, agility, professional shots)



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Love that dog.

Also, the lol:


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Omg that last picture lol I can just imagine what's going through her head. "Oh dear I'm going DOWN!!!"


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missc89 said:


> Omg that last picture lol I can just imagine what's going through her head. "Oh dear I'm going DOWN!!!"


It's cropped from a larger image, that I didn't get - but basically I was stepping in toward her and she was going "OH HOLY CRAP GOTTA MOVE". So it's juuuust pre-turn the other direction.

I just laugh and laugh.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool! Her expressions are priceless.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> It's cropped from a larger image, that I didn't get - but basically I was stepping in toward her and she was going "OH HOLY CRAP GOTTA MOVE". So it's juuuust pre-turn the other direction.
> 
> I just laugh and laugh.


I love it!!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She looks so excited. Great pics


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome pictures!!!!  She looks so happy!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Amazing pictures! That last one is hilarious!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Very cool! Her expressions are priceless.


She is so good at Making Faces! Thank you!



Sandakat said:


> She looks so excited. Great pics


Thanks! I'm proud of my little dog.



BooneOEB said:


> Awesome pictures!!!!  She looks so happy!


She has a blast! Thank you!



mudypony said:


> Amazing pictures! That last one is hilarious!


Sometimes that dog just cracks me up. Thank you!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome pics!! I love love love that second to last one. I am soooo jealous. Would love to have some of Belle doing agility.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally got another set!


















































































One more with my favorite two, ever.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My favorites <3<3 This dog is my heart.



















Done now, and thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

lol those are awesome. 
I found myself humming "Girls, just wanna have fun"


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

She matured into such a gorgeous and unique little dog! I love the bond you two have!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wet Beards said:


> lol those are awesome.
> I found myself humming "Girls, just wanna have fun"


Ahahahaha. Very accurate for her out there! It's just absolute play!



Canyx said:


> She matured into such a gorgeous and unique little dog! I love the bond you two have!


Thanks! She is a pretty neat and neat looking little dog, even though it breaks my brain to realize she's FOUR. (And I'm awfully happy with our bond, too. To no one's surprise).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She is so beautiful. The photos are fantastic. She just looks like such a happy little working dog. Nice to see.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Inga said:


> She is so beautiful. The photos are fantastic. She just looks like such a happy little working dog. Nice to see.


Thanks for that. She *is* a cute little dog, and she is absolutely adorable doing agility but sometimes I get so much 'aw adorable' that it starts to feel almost like she's being patronized a little bit - sometimes. She's adorable and fluffy and happy and loves playing the game, for sure, but my goodness she is SERIOUS about working and training and DOING, too! <3 So this just made me like... triple happy. Thank you.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG that last picture just slayed me. THE CRAZY EYES. I love it!

I LOVE that there are pro photographers at agility trials. I treasure their photos of my Dahlia so much. These are some amazing shots. She looks great!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Thanks for that. She *is* a cute little dog, and she is absolutely adorable doing agility but sometimes I get so much 'aw adorable' that it starts to feel almost like she's being patronized a little bit - sometimes. She's adorable and fluffy and happy and loves playing the game, for sure, but my goodness she is SERIOUS about working and training and DOING, too! <3 So this just made me like... triple happy. Thank you.


You can honestly SEE how serious she is about working in the photos. She's clearly happy and super focused.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

crysania said:


> OMG that last picture just slayed me. THE CRAZY EYES. I love it!
> 
> I LOVE that there are pro photographers at agility trials. I treasure their photos of my Dahlia so much. These are some amazing shots. She looks great!


God, me too. Thee are shots I would never, ever, be able to get on my own. I mean, yeah, I have some pictures of the dogs from classes or practices but what those professionals get between their knowledge and equipment is just unreal. 



crysania said:


> You can honestly SEE how serious she is about working in the photos. She's clearly happy and super focused.


Yeah. The funny thing with her for me, always, is how close I came to quitting for good/giving up, because it seemed like she just didn't... get it. Like we went through all the classes, she did what I asked her to do because I asked her to do it, but she wasn't... really getting into the GAME. Very, very "okay, but I don't... understand what the point is." Lack of confidence, too and stressing low and just not... really putting it together. There was six months off and then I dragged out like. A tunnel to play with Molly and Kylie lit up like it was Christmas and WENT. I honestly think that we moved it to mostly outside is more responsible than anything, with a good helping of spite drive (Molly was doing it....) did it but. Yeah. She's come a looooong way and I'm proud of my little mess.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> You can honestly SEE how serious she is about working in the photos. She's clearly happy and super focused.



I have been to many dog sport events and I have taken quite a few nice photos (before my good camera crapped out) and they do not all look so happy doing their jobs. I love to see a dog that is enjoying itself regardless of what it is doing. She has that light in her eyes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yet more, because I have a problem with buying downloads, darn it.


















I. Love. This. One.









She was soaking wet because it was hot and I'd dunked her pre-run, and her expression is goofy but I still love the picture.









I ALSO love this one.









LEAP. Little leap.

And these last three are just pure Kylie.


























Probably my favorite.

And proof Bug played a little too:


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

They both look so, so happy, and adorable! How old is Bug?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Aussie27 said:


> They both look so, so happy, and adorable! How old is Bug?


Thanks!

Bug is 10. Or, well, that's what we're going with. There's some guess work on her birth year since she was an adult rehome. She's either 9 going on ten, or 10 and almost 11. Older, anyway.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Those are great pictures. She looks so darn happy. Love the blue in her tail, btw.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely shots! I don't blame you for buying them. It's good to see Bug too! She looks great, especially for a boston her age!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> Those are great pictures. She looks so darn happy. Love the blue in her tail, btw.


I thoroughly enjoy dying that dog's tail. It's fun, darn it, and it makes both me and other people smile. We'll see what I do next 




Canyx said:


> Lovely shots! I don't blame you for buying them. It's good to see Bug too! She looks great, especially for a boston her age!


Thanks! I like the photos and I like the photographer, so double reason or paying for them a few times a year. I want her to keep coming! Bug delights me, period. She's just a really, really good, really really happy dog. INFECTIOUSLY happy, which I love.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree! Her personality just shines through the screen. I love bostons so much! I'm thinking that after my hopeful purebred dog addition next year, down the line I'll adopt a young and spunky boston. But... You know it's a bad sign when you're thinking about dog #3 when dog #2 isn't even a concept yet


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

More professional shots - Kylie, Molly, and a single Bug one.

Molly:




































Kylie:








Little snot, standing on the dog walk and sassing me. Standing ABOVE the contact and sassing me.



















And Bug:









Bug did 3 jumps, zoomed and left, but there was ONE NICE PICTURE.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2016)

It is great to see a dog so happily engaged! A real cutie.

Oh, I didn't notice the color in her tail until it was mentioned. What fun. ;~)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Couple of more trial shots that I ADORE.









Never accuse Molly of over jumping. 









God, this dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, three more because I am weak.









Not the best shot of Molly, ever, but REALLY cool shot of a dog in weaves, if you know what I mean. Like. HOW?









This one, on the other hand, I love for HER - and her physical condition, tbh.









Kylie does happy, a lot at agility but my GOD sometimes she does super intense, too and I love it.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

LOVE that last one of Kylie!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> LOVE that last one of Kylie!


Thanks. It is absolutely one of my favorites, and in part because it's not a part of her that gets photoed a lot (and part because of the flying ear fluff)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yet more trial photos.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it just me or is Molly's ghost tan becoming more visible? 

Lovely pictures! I'm always a fan of weave photos.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Is it just me or is Molly's ghost tan becoming more visible?
> 
> Lovely pictures! I'm always a fan of weave photos.


I love weave pictures - probably why so many here are weaving 

Hard to answer the last one. It's somewhat more visible in real life, but not really obvious. Looking at her in anything but extremely bright, direct sunlight and not searching for it - she's black. BUT it's still more apparent than it was, and the camera quality of the professional photographer really picks it up well. 

I've also had some fun arguments with the odd person who just says 'so she's just seal?' NO. LOL.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She, uh, had An Opinion and Things To Say about what I was trying to get her to do.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

LOL just what IS she doing? haha that is the funniest picture!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lillith said:


> LOL just what IS she doing? haha that is the funniest picture!


Howling and barking. 

The line on the ground in front of her is a distance line. I told her to go do something on the other side of the line. She howled, she yapped a while, she howled some more (all while wagging her tail), then went and did it. And came back and barked at me more.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Or, really, for the much simpler answer: Telling me I'm wrongity wrong wrong, where to go and what to do with myself when I get there.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Such a sassy thing haha!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

There are ways in which she's basically a cat. 

Sass is one of them, for sure.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

No idea how I missed this one of my initial pass through of photos from April, but I have corrected that oversight!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She matches the logo! Also: Extension much?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And, I guess, the other two (though this is by far my favorite picture ever)









He's a horse. WHo has grown muscles and a chest.









Turning gray but no shortage of zoom!


----------

